# Kurze Aussetzer beim Spielen



## maeckes89 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass beim Spielen ab und zu die Tastatur nicht mehr reagiert.
Beispiel: Dauerhaftes Drücken von "W" bei Rennspielen. Irgendwann wird der Tastendruck plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt und ich muss den Tastendruck lösen und neu drücken. Dann geht alles wieder.

Hätte ich so jetzt erst mal auf die Tastatur geschoben.
Wäre da nicht das vorherige Problem, was ich meine, gelöst zu haben:
Beim Spielen wurde der Bildschirm immer kurz schwarz. Aber nur im Vollbildmodus - im Fenstermodus war alles ok.

Habe daraufhin den Grafiktreiber deinstalliert und den neusten neu installiert. Nun wird der Bildschirm nicht mehr schwarz. Das Problem mit der Tastatur besteht aber.

Hardware:
CPU - AMD FX 6300
GPU - XFX Radeon 6870
RAM - 16Gb
Board - Gigabyte GA-970a-ud3
Speicher - 1x 125Gb SSD + 1TB HDD

Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Gruß
Maeckes


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine Tastatur ist das denn? Wenn eine alte dann kann sie auch unter Ghosting leiden.


----------



## maeckes89 (9. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist jetzt grade mal im längeren Desktopbetrieb aufgefallen, dass auch das Bild zwischendurch einmal kurz flackert.
Das flackern ist extrem kurz. 

Was kann das denn noch sein, wenn der Treiber schon neu ist?

Da ja die Tastatur auch rumspinnt, kann das ja eher nicht am Grafiktreiber liegen, oder?

EDIT:
Niemand ne Idee?


----------

